# Ridged router injury



## mkem1917 (Jun 3, 2014)

Has anybody been injured buy the failure of a Ridged router where the collet failed and the bit came out of the router and seriously injured you?
Today that happened to me and required serious medical intervention to repair a wrist that was filleted by a bit that flew out of the router and hit my wrist after the collet broke.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

sorry to hear that...not a good thing...hope you'll be ok and recover fully...a bit traveling at 20 plus thousand rpm could be very dangerous for sure....welcome aboard..


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Thankfully, nothing like that has happened, so far.....


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a nice thing to have happened!! I hope all is well now.

Please, you will need to give us more information as to how a collet failed. I can visualize some scenarios, but most are compounded by user error somewhere along the way.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Thankfully, nothing like that has happened, so far.....


alarm bells just went off....
Ambulance chaser???


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

As one who has had a woodworking injury, I appreciate the pain and trauma you've experienced.

The only collet issues I have seen over the years is seating the bit too far down into the collet, so it cannot bite. This is why the instruciton is to raise it off the bottom by an 1/8". I have had bits slip because of this, but never fully exit the collet. On air tools with similar collets I have had tools eject, but that tended to be caused by undersized shanks on some of the cheaper tools.

I had a porter cable collet crack a long time ago, they can only be compressed and released so many times, which is why I always recommend lookng at them before starting work. It was pretty obvious, the bid didn't 'feel right' as I tightened it.
http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/745-inspect-your-collets.html#post7660

Hopefully you will be able to determine the cause of your incident, so that others can avoid it in the future. Our thoughts and prayers are with you for a speedy and complete recovery from your injuries!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thats scary. Id like to know more about the incident too. Do you use metric or imperial bits? I hope a fast recovery for you.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Tightened with 2 wrenches or one wrench and a spindle lock?
Old router or low milage?
Cutter was a?


----------



## guile1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Never injured but had one incident where the bit slipped out of the collar. There were signs such as the fact that the rabbit pattern was riding up which should have raised the red flag. After three passes it came off but but fortunately the clear plastic guide that covers the fence opening kept it from flying out. My error. I now keep a close eye (not literally) on the cut for deviation and check that the collet is securing the bit properly. Hope your recover quickly.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ouch! Get well quickly, N/A.


----------



## fizch (May 19, 2014)

Holy crap! That is pretty scary right there. Good luck. I hope everything heals up as good as new.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Reading your post makes me think that you are saying that the collett itself cracked and broke while a cutter was spinning and then let it go, if this did happen then that would be vary a very rare event and I would think that the collett was faulty in some way, you did not say how new the router is or if the nut had been damaged in some way, I have never heard of this happening so it just seems to be a faulty part, providing that you had the cutter inserted properly and the collett nut was tight. N


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've never owned or used a Ridgid (or "Ridged") router, but i've had a few instances of bits creeping up, and one that actually ejected. In every case, i will absolutely confess to operator error--bit too deep or bit too shallow, not allowing the collet to do its job. 

Not saying that the machines and/or bits are always perfect, just saying that in the limited experience of one person (me)--my mistakes have been the cause of my risk. Thankfully, they have not caused injury. At least not from a router!!

earl


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and get well soon.


----------



## mkem1917 (Jun 3, 2014)

With the Ridged lock down nut and collet assembly you cannot inspect the tapered collet that grabs the bit. What happened after closely inspecting the nut and collect is that the retaining clip that holds the collet in place had come off by snapping or just sepparating somehow. The retaining clip is less than 1 millimeter in diamiter. Not realistically sufficent for the job it needs to do. Without the retaining clip the collet slipped down inside the lock down nut. I didn't see that. Nor did I see the hairline crack in the collet. So when I inserted the bit through the top of the locking nut the collet expanded. I then locked down the nut and went to work. After running a few hundred feet of material the nut got hot, expanded and the collet slipped through the expanded hole. Anyway the bit came up and out of the router. At full 11000 rpm it flew at me, not at a high travel speed but the 8 ounce bit with 4 carbide teeth hit my wrist and had it's with my before coming to rest in front of me. I bought another Ridged router 2 months before and the first time I tried to use it the lock down nut top separated. Thought that was just a fluke but now this. Today I installed a new collet and it happened again. Thankfully I was not hit by the bit. Scared the hell out of me though. I now have a phobia about using the tool all. Checked the web and other people have had issues with a broken collet as well. Time for somebody to wake u and fix this issue. Thanks for the concerns. mike


----------



## mkem1917 (Jun 3, 2014)

I bought a new Ridged not long ago and the first time I attempted to use it the lock down nut top separated completely with very little wrench force. Took it back and got this one. I have ran tens of thousands of feet of material in the past twenty years and never had trouble. But this is the scary. Two lock nut issues in a row. I could have had serious or deadly consequences as a result of this flawed part. Long story short I need a skin graft and surgery to repair a tendon that was cut. If fair was fair Home Depot should pay for the bill to repair my wrist.


----------



## rjpat (Apr 16, 2012)

I would also be interested in how this happened. I can't think of a way that your wrist could be injured from a collet failure.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've got two Rigid routers, that I've used for thousands of feet building all my kitchen cabinets, and have never had such problems. Not even the bit slipping in the collet. It could have been caused by so many things. I can't see how Home Depot is responsible, MAYBE Ridgid, but that would be hard to prove. Me, I know the risk of using these tools with sharp bits turning at high speeds. "stuff" will happen. Just my 2 cents... Sorry for your injury and hope you get well soon.


----------



## oldwoodie (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope your recovery will be complete and pain very low level. I have a Ryobi router that the speed control suddenly slowed down and just as quickly speeded back up. It caught the wood and jerked my thumb into the raised panel bit. Took about 1/8" off inside of thumb. Haven't used it since and Ryobi no longer makes repair parts for it.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

> I didn't see that. Nor did I see the hairline crack in the collet. So when I inserted the bit through the top of the locking nut the collet expanded. I then locked down the nut and went to work. After running a few hundred feet of material the nut got hot, expanded and the collet slipped through the expanded hole. Anyway the bit came up and out of the router. At full 11000 rpm it flew at me, not at a high travel speed but the 8 ounce bit with 4 carbide teeth hit my wrist and had it's with my before coming to rest in front of me.


Dear N/a (mkem1917) Welcome to the Router Forums! We all hope that with your membership you are able to benefit from the experience of others AND we are able to also benefit from your experiences such as this thread.

I have read and reread this thread. I, frankly; doubt if you have a good case. My reason for saying this is based on your statements (I've brought-in a couple of sentences). I am not a lawyer, but I deal with lawyers frequently - I have been asked to be an "expert witness" on numerous cases - where I am an unbiased third party. Here's something to ponder: If you had a wreck and said, "The front right tire was flat - but I didn't see it" - you will not win your case, because your have not exercised "responsible safety precautions". Also:



> After running a few hundred feet of material the nut got hot, expanded and the collet slipped through the expanded hole.


Seriously?! A few hundred feet - that's potentially a lot of heat buildup. Anytime differential materials are exposed to extreme heat or extreme cold there will be expansion or contraction issues that must be periodically monitored. If you had this accident at home, your HomeOwner's Insurance should receive the claim. If you had this accident at work, your Worker's Compensation should receive the claim. Most likely, if either of these pay-out, they will send an inspector from OSHA or L&I (if you're in Oregon or Washington). They will evaluate what you tell them, they will investigate the tool and any parts you let them take, in other words; they will make a Forensic exam.
_There's an excellent chance that a keen lawyer - knowledgeable in the field will actually read this thread - because it is now a legal document!_

I wish you the best, and I'm not trying to bust your bubble with regard to having Home Depot or Ridgid pay your expenses, but you may just end-up chalking this one up to experience. So sad, but very likely very true. Unfortunately, most of us that have been doing woodworking very long have one or more of these experiences indelibly marked in our minds as a "never ever do this again"!

Several years ago a COMPLETE JACKASS was cutting small pieces of wood on a safety-compromised "benchtop table saw", he had an accident that earned him a big settlement. It also earned him the notoriety of being the "WORLD'S MOST IGNORANT WOODWORKER". Most of us have suffered such injuries - be it woodworking or doing other things - we live and we learn. I've lost both thumbs in non-woodworking accidents, but both have been reattached and now work just fine (both required surgeries after the reattachments). WoodWorking is like driving a car - it requires our careful attention NON-STOP!

Best of luck in your healing, my thoughts and prayers are there for you.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## mkem1917 (Jun 3, 2014)

What happened is the top of the locking nut separated from the threaded part. Thus releasing the collet and the bit to come u and out of the table. I went down to Home Depot today to get another collet/nut assembly. I went through 4 boxes with the floor man and all were gone.. Why? Nothing but the assembly was taken. I don't think they are a collectors item. They fail and people don't want to spend $60.00 for the assembly. Ryobi has interchangeable collets/nuts that work with Ridged (same manufacturer). There were 5 boxes of the Ryobi routers there and none opened. So I bought one to compare to the Ridged. Definitely a lesser quality machine, however a identical collet and nut but made of case hardened steel and not low carbon galvanized steel like the Ridged. I have ran material for most of my adult life and never had a problem. I always used 1/4 inch bits. They are compression fitted. The side pressure keeps it together(far better and stronger grip) 1/2" is vertical force secured. It depends on the inside top of the cap forcing the collet down squeezing the bit shaft to keep it in. Unpredictable to say the least. Especially if the cap is not case hardened or exrayed for flaws. I would never sell a tool as a professional grade tool and use a casted low carbon lock nut on a high speed tool that has the potential to kill you if it comes alive. mike


----------



## mkem1917 (Jun 3, 2014)

Have seen alot and been around the industry for over 40 years injury free. Yes part luck and part caution. I never had a problem with the 1/4 inch collets. It is when I used the 1/2 with that machine. 1/4 inch collets use compression as the base for lock down. 1/2 uses cap vertical force to hold it in. Bad cap and you can be killed or maimed. Especially the 1/2 inch bits get up in the 1/4 pound range. Let one go at 10,000 to 15,000 rpms and it is time to duck...... I bought a case hardened assembly today and will keep everyone informed. You you don't here from me anymore that was the wrong assembly......................... mike


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

*Broken router bit*



mkem1917 said:


> Has anybody been injured buy the failure of a Ridged router where the collet failed and the bit came out of the router and seriously injured you?
> Today that happened to me and required serious medical intervention to repair a wrist that was filleted by a bit that flew out of the router and hit my wrist after the collet broke.


I've never had one come out of the collet or a collet fail but I did have a bit snap off, see attached photo. I was routing a 1/4" deep dado in a cedar 2x4 and was only about 2" into the cut when it blew. Scared the hell out of me at the time. And yes, the bit was tight in the collet and not excessively high or low in the same. 

I now keep that bit in the router when it's not in use to keep dust out of the collet. I also keep old, cheap bits with the cutter wrapped in red electrical tape (as a flag) in my other 3 for the same puprose, dust prevention.


----------

